# Our Holiday to Cambrils



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi

Just thought i'd let you all know how we got on on our first long summer holiday with our van. Is a little long, so hope I won't bore you too much!!

We took the 18.50 tunnel across to Calais on Wednesday 30th July. Drove to Le Touquet aire and stayed there the night, having previously stayed at Calais aire and got no sleep (too noisy).

We drove mostly toll free all the way using the Tomtom which was great, having never done this before found it to be very pleasant if a little slow at times! It confirmed our view at not paying tolls after having to pay 27.50 euros class 4 just to cross the Millau bridge (won't be doing that again).

Got all the way to Cap D'Agde aire on first day, and arrived in Cambrils Park at 1.30pm on Friday.

Cambrils Park is a lovely campsite, with 2 swimming pools, great facilities and very clean. The campsite is pretty hard to manoeuve around though particualry with such a large van, lots of low trees. We scraped the wheel arch and plastic moulding around the bottom on some low rocks getting in (insurance claim). Having managed to get on our pitch by asking neighbours to move cars etc, we were happy, nice big sunny pitch, although we weren't going anywhere in a hurry though!

We were fairly near a water point so bought a long hose to fill up while pitched and Barry emptied the waste into the toilet everyday! (we do have a waste master but didn't think we'd need it). 

We were there for a week on our own until my sister and her family arrived for our final 2 weeks with their tent. 

We went off to Barcelona for a couple of days in the middle. There is a large park and ride for motorhomes and lorries on the outskirts of the city, fairly near the port, so pitched up here and toured the city. Taking in a Barcelona game at Camp Nou, which the boys thought was fantastic! The park and ride cost us 33 euros for 2 days and a night.

Home again after 21 days on site. Left around 2.30pm on Thursday and travelled back through mountains in Spain and stopped at a lovely campsite right in moutains. Rest of journey home again no tolls, avoiding Millau this time! Had planned to stop at Orleans but decided to just keep going by then, wanting to be home. Picked up tolls from there to Calais, only got charged class 2 which was good. Got to tunnel at 1.30am, couldn't get on crossing until 7.20am. Pulled into pet carpark and slept for 5 hours. Home by 9am.

In conclusion, we had a fantastic holiday and are about to book for next year. Cambrils is a lovely place, we could cycle to either Cambrils or Salou for evenings along a very safe promenade specifically for bikes. The beaches were lovely, the campsite great and weather fantastic. The resort was very Spanish with not very many English around which we liked. Barcelona was only an hour north. Would highly recommend Cambrils Park and this area to anyone.

I hope this is informative.

Kirsty


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Willows18 said:


> Hi
> In conclusion, we had a fantastic holiday and are about to book for next year.
> Kirsty


Sounds excellent right up to the line above - MHs are about freedom, why the same place again ?

I knew a family that went for 5 weeks in Spain, same place, 10 years on the trot. I never could understand that.

Feel free to tell me to mind my own business, but if I inspire you to a greater adventure my effort will be worth it.

Hint, look at Lido di Ostia and take in Rome.


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

The reason for same place again, is that we have 3 young children. All they want from a holiday is a good pool and beach. If they are happy we are happy and we like to just chill out for a couple of weeks. We have been searching for a the perfect campsite and location for a few years mostly in France and have yet to find it until this year. We also want to go back to Barcelona as we didn't do it justice this year.

We have thought about Italy and its somewhere we'd love to go but not with young children. Spain has great beaches and a very relaxed atmosphere.

Yes motorhomes are about freedom, and having done Germany, France (skiing), Spain and various places around the UK having used it every month since last October I feel we are getting the most out of it.

Kirsty


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Willows18 said:


> We have thought about Italy and its somewhere we'd love to go but not with young children. Spain has great beaches and a very relaxed atmosphere. Kirsty


OK, but look at a map and you'll find that if you cross at Calais then Italy is a similar distance to Spain.

Italy has no shortage of beaches or love for young children.

The kids might not care if it's Italy or Spain but you will so why not indulge yourselves. Think of the food.

And finally, when an Italian talks to you it's like an opera, when a Spaniard talks to you it's like being warned off by a Rotweiler


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok, if you can recommend a site in Italy which meets the following, then you may have converted me!

1. Large family site with large pool area (no swimming hats!), with bar/restaurant/takeaway

2. Large enough site with big enough pitches for a tag axel.

3. Close enough to walk to nice sandy safe beach.

4. Close enough to walk/cycle to town to eat out/shop

5. About an hour away from city or some sightseeing.

6. No further than 1400-1500 km from Calais.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Willows18 said:


> Ok, if you can recommend a site in Italy which meets the following, then you may have converted me!


It's a deal and so easy. Italy has that special *something* not found in France and certainly not in Spain.

750 miles: Camping Butterfly, Pechiera del Garda.

http://www.campingbutterfly.it/

We were there in May. Everything you ask for and more, you get the boat trips on Garda thrown in and a big water park down the road. Beach is on the lake of course, I'm not sure about the sand. Within reach of Milan, Verona, Venice.

850 miles: Riccioni. We were there in 2004, must be 100 miles of perfect sand. That time we were on a bike so were staying in a hotel. The town is typical stylish Italian, full of life and restaurants. You'll have to Google your own campsite of wait for one of the resident Italian enthusiasts to suggest some.

Do it, satisfaction guarenteed.

EDIT:

Campsite http://www.campingriccione.it/en/campeggio_eng.html

I wish we were there today, there's a GP at the racetrack 2 miles from this site this weekend. Noted for next year.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Willows

Is there still much wildcamping in Cambrills as we used to stay on the lorry park behind the far side of the marina en route to destinations further south?

Will be travelling to the Costa Blanca in 3 weeks and were planning to overnight there but am aware that last time we visited the local police were starting to clampdown.


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi.

Don't know about lorry park by marina, but when we cycled into Cambrils there were lots of motorhomes parked along seafront all the way along, don't know whether they were there just for the day or for the night as well, latest we cycled back was about midnight.

Kirsty


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Kirsty

Another place where people stayed overnight was alongside the park which again is near the marina. However, a local resident told us that the police normally stop overnighting on the sea front prior to 1 October but were happy for people to park their vans there during the day. Perhaps they are now taking a more relaxed view.

Anyway Cambrils is a great place and am glad you enjoyed your stay.

Mike


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi Kirsty

Lovely report about your trip there.

I agree with Brian about Italy having a special something. You may like to look at Lido di Jesolo - the beaches are immaculate.

www.jesolo.it

The website for Camping Butterfly as mentioned above is now www.campingbutterfly.eu

Russell


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Russell

Thanks for those links. Got me thinking! Have stayed at Lake Garda before when about I was about 15 with my parents, campsite called Europa Silvella I think and loved it. What is it about Italy and hats in swimming pools? that puts me off slightly, trying to get 3 kids to wear swimming hats everytime they get into the pool would get on my nerves after a while.

There is so much I want to see and do in Italy was thinking maybe better when kids are older or on our own.

Kirsty


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Italian alternatives to Cambrils*

 Ciao Willow, so good to hear you had a good holiday with the kids in Cambrils. I can sympathise with you looking at it again for next year. The first thing you need to do is keep the brats happy, which automatically gives you a bit of peace and relaxation too. As hidweller and russel have pointed out, Italy does offer some good alternatives, for a change. I think the hats in pools is a hygiene thing, and could well even be an EU directive that Spain will be have to enforce sooner or later.
I must say that I personally avoid the Italian roads when I can in August, but I guess you don't have much alternative with school holidays.
Have a look at this one for starters:
www.campingtahiti.com

You can then explore www.camping.it
and look down the sandy beachy Adriatic coast, starting with 'Veneto', then 'Emilia Romagna' then 'Marche'
Any further south than this would probably be too far for you.
Anyway, have a good time whatever you decide.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Willows have to agree nice area around there and Barcelona is well worth a few visits.
As Hilldweller states Italy has some really lovely places pity the Italian drivers are not as nice. They are ok. if you drive as aggresive as them but with my wife gripping the seat as tho her life depended on it I try not to drive in Italy.
Happy Hols.

Alex.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

linal said:


> pity the Italian drivers are not as nice. Alex.


I've said this a few times in Spain, what good drivers they are. Good lane discipline and good signalling. Roads are really excellent.

I don't believe how bad the UK is for signalling, like it's been banned.

But Italy, what puzzles me is why I've never seen an accident. They are insane but it seems to work.

I can't love a country with bullfights, absurd eating times, endless tacky developments and a language that would be treated as a speech impediment in any other country.

Italy I can love. It has a gentle mellow style that they have been perfecting for over 2000 years. There is a passion for life, they eat well, play well and sometimes even work.


----------

